# first time diy



## steveorzel (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello: I have developed a product that is an all in one, bi-amped, stereo, flat, wall mounted, powered speaker. I am an industrial designer and am trying to develop a product that meets my needs for music listening. Currently I have two versions one using two Hypex AS2.100d plate amps and one that uses minidsp, minidigi, and minstreamer, with icepower 50w amps. At this point we have built mules and voiced them and have been listening to them for about 2 months. We use a usb cable and just listen to streaming music off the internet while we work.
I am wondering if there is a way to loose the cable and use a wireless usb connection that doesn't incorporate a DAC. I have seen the audio engine W3 and the audio pro wf100 but it appears that on the receiver side they use the usb port for power only and then connect with an analog cable. I would like to avoid that DAC since the speaker incorporates one.Any suggestions.

first posting
steveo

This has been re-posted, first posted on audio processing. I am attaching a jpeg of a computer rendering of the model that we are working on and a photo of one of the mules.


----------



## ticopowell (Jan 3, 2013)

Have you investigated Bluetooth? I think if you could add a bluetooth receiver then you can hook the speakers up to almost any phone and even some computers. I would say get a bluetooth connection, keep the USB connection, and then add a normal headphone/speaker connection.


----------



## steveorzel (Oct 24, 2012)

We had played with bluetooth but it seemed pretty obvious just listening that the sound quality was not as good as an airport express we tested. BTW the Airport express dropped the signal on average about once every five minutes so we did not pursue that any further. We tried a Belkin bluetooth device and I am not sure if it used the Aptx codec so it may have just been the device. Do you have any suggestions regarding bluetooth / codec?


----------



## ticopowell (Jan 3, 2013)

I wish I were that smart, I just thought I would offer up a suggestion. I would imagine that there is a lot of help online somewhere, I just found a "plug-n-play" bluetooth receiver that might work on Ebay. Here is the link. I hope that helps.


----------



## steveorzel (Oct 24, 2012)

I will revisit Bluetooth. I had the impression from some of my research that the word size and sample rate (terminology may be wrong) was more likely be better in a wireless router approach was used DNLA or similar.
Obviously I'm in over my head but I will sort it out.


----------



## ticopowell (Jan 3, 2013)

DLNA seems like a good piece of technology, but I don't think I have anything that is compatible with it except my PS3, maybe my computer, but I am not sure. I think bluetooth is so universal that it might be a better idea. But... don't just take my word for everything. I think it is a good idea and I hope the best for ya with it!


----------

